# Problem mit getResourceAsStream unter windows



## _jsd_ (28. August 2006)

hi,

ich versuche mit getResourceAsStream eine datei ( /dateiname.endung ) aus einem jar archiv zu laden unter linux funktioniert dies auch problemlos, nur unter windows gibts null zurück....

vieleicht hat jemand eine lösung

hmf _jsd_


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. August 2006)

Hallo!

Versuchs mal mit ...getClass().getClassLoader().getResourceAsStream("xxxx");

Gruß Tom


----------



## _jsd_ (28. August 2006)

der aufruf ist folgender... this.getClass().getResourceAsStream( file); leider bringt die änderung auf this.getClass().getClassLoader().getResourceAsStream( file); auch nicht den gewünschten erfolg....


----------

